
CloudFlare is ruining the internet (for me) - farnsworthy
http://www.slashgeek.net/2016/05/17/cloudflare-is-ruining-the-internet-for-me/
======
mtgx
Similarly, seeing Google's traffic captcha everywhere is ruining the internet
for me. I don't want to work for free to classify cars, sign posts, and roads
for Google on every site I visit. If you enable that for you site, I'll stop
visiting it. It's especially frustrating when they keep changing the images on
you and you have to wait like 4-5 seconds before each one loads, and you have
to pick like 6-7 of those. Screw everything about that.

~~~
Terretta
For months, that Google classifier captcha was incompatible with iOS Safari,
just kept offering infinite rounds.

I realize the odds of a Googler experiencing this are nil thanks to developer
employment policies requiring Chrome (ahem), but still surprising this
persisted from introduction until just recently.

Out if the office I’m a happy iPad Pro “What’s a computer?” user, so this
broke the web. But finally seems to have been fixed a couple months ago.

Lesson here is don’t start all your user stories with “As a mono-culture
developer...” Users do exist that prefer the battery-life and privacy
preserving Safari browser.

------
superkuh
I run into this too. Because I have Comcast as an ISP and they engage in
malicious man in the middle attacks on their users I use socks 5 proxies to
remote VPS for all my browsing.

That means I end up in IP blocks that get blocked by many services or
presented with captchas.

Additionally, both Cloudflare and Google are trying to set up caching services
to prevent people from ever leaving their network in the form of AMP.

------
CodeWriter23
Two questions come to mind about the author. First, does he have cookies
disabled? Because disabling cookies will cause loss of the previous captcha
result, thus triggering a new challenge. Second, is he sure his customers (or
those who have pwned customer boxes) aren’t tainting his IP ranges through
malicious activity?

------
xstartup
Cloudflare simply can't solve this problem! Google/FB are more suitable
because a large of internet has fb/gmail account, some sort of profile mining
or behavioural analysis can reduce captchas. In comparison, i rarely come
across Google's recaptcha while i am logged into google services.

~~~
pcr0
I seem to encounter the opposite problem. Cloudflare never puts up a captcha
for me, while Google presents me with a captcha >50% of the time. This is
regardless of whether I'm logged in to my personal or enterprise Google
account, essentially extracting free labor out of paying users.

From my rough observation, it seems Cloudflare weighs IP country heavily,
while Google seems to weigh OS and browser combinations more (pretty much all
the Linux users at my work hit Google captchas frequently, while Mac/win users
never see them).

